# Moose Meat



## godsdsipl (May 27, 2008)

I just got back from Alaska and came home with 5 lbs of moose round steak.  Anyone have any suggestions on smoking or bbqing it?


----------



## supervman (May 27, 2008)

Basically, treat it as you would beef. 
However, IF it is REALLY lean, I'd wrap the exterior with some bacon and toothpicks. Moose is a fantastic meat. I LOVE it. The Hide makes excellent moccasins that never wear out. 

I've had it severaly ways, but seared and then braised in broth with some vegetables is a knock out. 

Hope this helps and no offense to strictly smokers. That's a nice piece of meat.

I misread, I thought it was a round roast. If it's a steak I'd probably bring to room temp with some seasonings, grill as a steak or trim and cube for a stew.

Also Try: 
http://www.bowhunting.net/susieq/moose.html

http://www.wildliferecipes.net/Game_...ipes/index.asp

http://www.huntingsociety.org/MooseRecipes.html

See what sounds good and go for it. 
SKOL
V


----------

